# Sonic The Hedgehog: Trailer zeigt uns neue Szenen und das Redesign von Sonic



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Sonic The Hedgehog: Trailer zeigt uns neue Szenen und das Redesign von Sonic* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic The Hedgehog: Trailer zeigt uns neue Szenen und das Redesign von Sonic*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. November 2019)

Sonic sieht jetzt zwar richtig gut aus... 
...aber das man für die deutsche Synchronsprache einen "YouTuber" genommen hat ist einfach nur peinlich und unnötig


----------



## Baer85 (12. November 2019)

Ich finde die Stimme nicht gut. Ausserdem wirkt sie irgendwie "draufgesetzt".  Andere Länder nehmen prof. Synchronsprecher oder wenigstens Schauspieler und hier wird nen Youtuber genommen?


----------



## Homerclon (12. November 2019)

Nightlight schrieb:


> ...aber das man für die deutsche Synchronsprache einen "YouTuber" genommen hat ist einfach nur peinlich und unnötig



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, ich kenne von denen nämlich kein einzigen.


----------



## Casurin (12. November 2019)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Sonic sieht jetzt zwar richtig gut aus...
> ...aber das man für die deutsche Synchronsprache einen "YouTuber" genommen hat ist einfach nur peinlich und unnötig



Warum nicht?
Kenn den Typen nicht, die stimme war jetzt aber nicht so schlecht für Sonic. Wenn soll man sonst nehmen? Das typische "neueinsteiger mit 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung" ?


----------



## Baer85 (12. November 2019)

Aus dem selben Grund warum nicht jeder schauspielern kann. Es ist eine Kunstform die gelernt werden muss denn ansonsten deckt sich häufig nicht das, was gesehen wird, mit dem was man hört.


----------



## PaynEE (12. November 2019)

Augen sind immer noch falsch...


----------



## aloha84 (12. November 2019)

PaynEE schrieb:


> Augen sind immer noch falsch...



Das würde ich als künstlerische Freiheit durchgehen lassen.
Auf jeden Fall ist dieses Modell viel gefälliger als das Erste.


----------



## BigYundol (12. November 2019)

Sieht wesentlich besser aus jedenfalls.


----------

